# Best Crepe Pan????



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it the All Clad pan? or Berndes or Le Creuset?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

My best crepe pan is one I bought in Lancashire, UK about 10 years ago, it's all steel about 7 inches across, it was 7GBP, I think it was handmade and I have never had any problem with it.

The other crepe pan I have is a non stick about 6 inch, made in Switzerland
it cost me $60, and it is no where near as good...... qahtan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I bought some no name, non stick crepe pan (8") from Sur la Table for $15 a few years ago. Works like a charm every time. I have a French all steel pan that produces uneven browning on the crepes. Also, that pan has to be coaxed into accepting the batter and the first couple of crepes are usually duds. Not so with the aluminum non stick pan.

Jock


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always used a basic 6" nonstick egg pan.
I'd adjust the flames so I could have 3 across the burners, and fill them one by one.
As soon as the last one was filled the first one was flipped, etc., and I could bang out hundreds of them in short order for our Sunday brunch.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Le Creuset. My crepe pan must be 25 plus years old - and still makes great crepes.


----------



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

where can I those flat, circular slabs that they cook crepes on in creperies?


----------



## cookinginnj (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Kevin-

We've had a few Berndes pans and they've worked just fine; if you use a Bed, Bath & Beyond 40% off coupon you can get them for about $15 or so.

Anyway, the creperies... yeah, that would be nice---

look on dvorsons.com (I can't put a link 'cause I don't have 5 posts yet) and go to

/Crepe/TibosCrepe.html#gas

I believe most creperies use the pro gas models. 

Good luck-

Andrew


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I HATED the expensive crepe pan i had years ago... now use cheap, 6 inch non-stick and love it... keep 2 or 3 going at a time.


----------

